# Test Kits ?



## Katwulfe (Jan 25, 2006)

Does anyone know if they make a test kit that is "User Friendly" for someone who is color blind ?​


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

y'know, thats a good question! The only kind I have ever seen use color charts


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL - now you have me looking for one! hehehhee

I ran across a PH meter on koistuff.com BUT its $78!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Lamotte test kits are the best bang for the buck but are more expensive than hobby grade test kits (AP, Tetra).


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The digital readout kits are of course color-free, but very expensive and a bit limited in scope.
Otherwise, I can't really think of any chemical-based tests that don't use color except for maybe a hardness test using number of drops to make a reaction.


----------

